
Offbeatr, the Kickstarter for Porn, Is a Furry Playground United States - dandrewsen
http://www.vice.com/read/offbeatr-the-kickstarter-for-porn-is-a-furry-playground
======
galaktor
fyi, some ads NSFW. You could argue that would be obvious due to "porn" in the
title, but not all articles on porn actually contain nudity or large font
"boner" banners

